# Deer/wild hog snack sticks



## sketter11205 (Oct 17, 2013)

Made snack sticks ( slim Jim's ) today.. Used fresh deer and fresh wild hog taken a week ago. Deboned and cubed to run through my small grinder On a course die. Mixed and seasoned meat with different spices see pic below. Then grinded meat again with mid. Die. I built my smokehouse last week and cured yesterday. Finished stuffing slim Jim's about 2 pm and let dry on kitchen table under ceiling fan..mean time got the smoker fired up and warming up. 3pm got slim Jim's in smokehouse . Smoking with mosquite wood chucks.. Adacamy was out of hickory after that what I cured it with .. Oh well! Held temp at 130-135F for 2 hrs.. And easing it up 10 degrees till I get to 165F.. Blessing of my smokehouse hope it turns out good !!












image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


----------



## boykjo (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like your off to a great start.............................


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 17, 2013)

Be sure and let us know how it turns out!

   Mike


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice bunch of sticks! Your smoke house looks nice and roomy for big batches.


----------



## sketter11205 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, got them out of the smokehouse and inside. Got them cut up and letting them finish cooling .. Didn't put them in ice because I wanted the Snap! From the casing. Go a great smoke taste from the mosquite wood. Here are a few pics with them before I pulled them out.













image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 17, 2013


----------



## boykjo (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks great Skett.............................


----------



## stank56 (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree it looks great!


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 18, 2013)

That's a nice smokehouse and the sticks look great too....


----------



## sketter11205 (Oct 20, 2013)

Made another 30Ibs. Of snack sticks last nite. Pretty much same recipe. A little of this and little of that.. First round I spread the weight out on sticks between 5 sticks.. This time I loaded them all on 3 sticks to get an idea how much I can run.













image.jpg



__ sketter11205
__ Oct 20, 2013


----------



## boykjo (Oct 21, 2013)

30 lbs of snack stick...... dang....you were sure busy for a while..... Nice job....


----------



## sketter11205 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ya I was busy... 3-4 hrs. From start to finish making them...then about 7hrs. Smoking them. Got 16 hogs yesterday that I'm going to process for an Org. I run.. But next will be link sausage..  So, deboning starts in the morning!!


----------

